# BUG REPORT L352: Audio Video synch on DVRd HD



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

I know this has been discussed before, but I did a lot with experiments last night.

1. Any show I'd DVRd from a satellite HD source had audio/video synch problems when replayed. 

2. Channels included HD locals from Sat, various national channels from Sat.

3. When watched "live" no problems with synch existed.

4. Synch issue could be resolved with 2-3 "skip backs" using remote. At that point audio and video would synch.

5. If "skip forward" was used, the synch problem would recur, and was again correctable with a "skip back".

6. Pausing the recording would also generate the synch problem.

7 Problem did not occur with satellite SD content.


Set up is a 622, with L352, in dual mode, feeding video through component cables and audio through fibre.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

This sounds exactly like what's happening to me (but mostly with FOX-HD, non-OTA). I can "clear up" the problem with the skip technique you outlined in detail.

I have posted my experiences here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53999


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Last night, doing more research into this I've now seen the problem on all HD play back materials, regardless of channel.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

I am having the same exact problem detailed. I have also found the skip back to correct the issues. Hopefully dish is working on correcting this issue.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

I have the same problem. Noticed it last night playing back a movie I had recorded on TNT HD.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

change your audio sync from HD to SD from the menu. I believe it was posted here but I can't find the damn thing. I did, and my sync issues are almost gone. Almost, since I had one experience in the last 4 days since I changed my sync settings.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

airpolgas said:


> change your audio sync from HD to SD from the menu. I believe it was posted here but I can't find the damn thing. I did, and my sync issues are almost gone. Almost, since I had one experience in the last 4 days since I changed my sync settings.


I'll try that. Any other ramifications to doing that?

And Thank you!


----------



## sdsanta (Feb 21, 2006)

My 622 was installed earlier this week. I watched a movie last night that I recorded off of HDNET. No noticable sync issues or audio drop out, except for 2-3 very brief pixilated spots. I've recorded some other shows and I'll report further as I watch them.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I too have noticed variable lip sync issues. It really tends to vary from show to show and channel to channel. I don't see this on my 942, which leads me to believe there may be some software kinks to work out. Hopefully it'll clean itself up in the next release.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

All audio and video issues I have seen reported here I am pretty sure are being addressed.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

I called Dish today to check on two items. One was to report the audio sync issue and the tech said that they are aware of the problem and are working on it. She seemed to imply that it's a software issue. 

The other was to clarify the Dish position that we are each entitled to one $299 ViP 622, regardless of rebate or not. It appears that by getting a ViP 622 now for $299 (sans rebate because it's before 4/1) I've used up my one slot for this. Oh well, I wish that had been clearer. I'm going to purchase a 2nd 622 from an outside vendor and be done with it. Had I realized that it was "one $299 deal per customer" and not "one rebate per customer" I would have purchased my first 622 outside of Dish and waited until April for the $99 622 with the 921 rebate.

Who knows? I might still be able to get another 622 come April for $99 since the left hand sometimes doesn't know what the right hand is doing at E*. It's worth a shot at that price since I still will have a 921 I'm hoping to part with.


----------

